
Tea in a microwave? New research says it could be the perfect cuppa - MaysonL
https://www.theguardian.com/food/shortcuts/2020/aug/05/tea-in-a-microwave-new-research-says-it-could-be-the-perfect-cuppa
======
jfengel
The ScienceDaily post is more informative:
[https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/08/200804111516.h...](https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/08/200804111516.htm)

tl;dr: a specially designed pot creates convection, so it heats evenly (rather
than superheats, a problem when you microwave water in a cup, and potentially
dangerous).

